# Burger Buns



## sawhorseray

I finally found a recipe for soft burger buns! My usual bun effort, posted here about five years back, led to a rather heavy finished product.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/buns-burgers.171380/#post-1253749


 I followed this recipe to a T and was rewarded with what I’ve been looking for, a bit lighter and softer bun that'll stand up to the burgers I make

Ingredients
450 g (16 oz) strong white flour
200 ml (7 fl oz) lukewarm water
50 g (2 oz) sugar
25 g (2 oz) butter, melted
2 eggs
2 tsp dried yeast
1 tsp salt

Instructions
Put the sugar and yeast into the water, mix well and leave for 10 minutes for the yeast to activate. Break one egg into a bowl. Separate the second egg into yolk and white. Add the yolk to the first egg, scramble them up a bit, and dump them into the water-yeast mix. Save the egg white for later. Kitchen Aid mixer with a dough hook for ten minutes, or hand knead for the same amount of time.






Dump the dough out on a lightly floured board and hand knead for a minute, shape into a ball and place in a bowl that has a slight coating of olive oil, about a tablespoon will do





Cover the bowl with cling wrap and set in a warm place for a couple of hours.





Let it rise in size





Dump the risen dough out onto a floured surface and knead for a minute, then divide the dough into six equal pieces, roll into balls, and flatten into rounds for baking. The recipe says this will make eight buns if you like, I'm better with six.





Right before the buns are ready to go into a oven pre-heated to 375º take the egg white that was set aside and add three tablespoons of water to it, mix it up and then lightly brush some of the egg wash on each bun. Into the oven for 17 minutes
	

		
			
		

		
	






You'll be happy with what you get and you'll know exactly what's in them. RAY


----------



## Hawging It

Great job!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Those look great Ray! Thanks for sharing


----------



## browneyesvictim

Ok.. I know this is a set-up.. but I will go ahead and compliment you on your buns! I LIKE your buns!


----------



## sawhorseray

Thank you. I think I forgot to mention the butter needs to be melted in the micro.  If you ever read the back of the pack for the ingredients in some store-bought buns they list a whole bunch of stuff that aren't in mine. Stuff like calcium propionate, monoglycerides, potassium iodate, the list goes on. What the hell is that stuff? I keep the buns in a Ziploc freezer bag in the freezer, they thaw in a half hour, or a half a minute in the microwave, always seem to have a nice fresh flavor. RAY


----------



## chopsaw

Those look great .


----------



## pushok2018

Ray, thank you for sharing!Bookmarking your recipe... I hope this is what I was looking for for quite of time.... I am so tired of store bought buns...


----------



## grubby64

Thanks for this, I made the buns last night and they turned out great. One question, though - what do you do with the butter? It is listed in the ingredients but no mention of it in the directions.


----------



## sawhorseray

Glad you liked them Grubby! When everything is in the mixer and ready to go the very last thing I do is melt the butter in the micro, dump it in, and turn on the switch. Sorry I didn't mention that in the original post. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray

Another batch with a couple shaped for sausage, same recipe. My wife likes the store-bought buns from Safeway, even after reading the ingredients on the back of the package. Drives me nuts! RAY


----------



## mikejonson

Oooh I love Burger too.I don’t really make homemade burger as much as I would like but my favorite is burger. I might have to try your recipe!i also love vegan burger.


----------



## Winterrider

On a chilly day i decided to try my luck again at some buns ( mine always turn into croutons. Went with 

 sawhorseray
 recipe. Ingredients all mixed up and after rising





kneaded and rolled into ball





Separated into 8 equal parts ( should have done 6 as suggested) and panned





Out of 375° oven after 20 min 





Cosmetically not so pretty. They were a little heavy but tasty. 
Decided to try them with a burger and some 360 air fryer fries.
Fries ended up being 38 mins on airfry setting, and had to have a bonus Al's garlic dill pickle.


----------



## mosparky

Glad you dug this back up, Just got a Kitchenaid for the She-Beast for Christmas. Too damn much money to only be used for Christmas cookies. 
Adding to my recipe file.


----------



## chopsaw

Winterrider
  Looks good . I had the same meal  tonight minus the home made buns . 360 fries and a Al's pickle . 


Winterrider said:


> Cosmetically not so pretty


I'm gonna disagree with that . I think they look great .


----------



## sawhorseray

Winterrider said:


> On a chilly day i decided to try my luck again at some buns ( mine always turn into croutons. Went with
> 
> sawhorseray
> recipe. Ingredients all mixed up and after rising
> View attachment 427434
> 
> kneaded and rolled into ball
> View attachment 427435
> 
> Separated into 8 equal parts ( should have done 6 as suggested) and panned
> View attachment 427437
> 
> Out of 375° oven after 20 min
> View attachment 427438
> 
> Cosmetically not so pretty. They were a little heavy but tasty.
> Decided to try them with a burger and some 360 air fryer fries.
> Fries ended up being 38 mins on airfry setting, and had to have a bonus Al's garlic dill pickle.
> 
> View attachment 427439
> View attachment 427440
> View attachment 427441



I'm thinking those buns don't look bad at all!The best way to shape the buns is to roll them into a ball then flatten with the palm of your hand on a flat floured surface. Go over them with a rolling pin, flipping back and forth, and round them out with your hands. Practice makes perfect, but another nice thing about homemade buns is they LOOK like you made them, rather than being stamped out of a machine. I'm making another batch tomorrow, about twice a month. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray

Sorry, something I forgot to add. After you've shaped the buns, cover them with a plastic garbage bag for a second rise for about 45 minutes before placing them in the oven, it lightens them up a bit. RAY


----------



## Winterrider

sawhorseray said:


> Sorry, something I forgot to add. After you've shaped the buns, cover them with a plastic garbage bag for a second rise for about 45 minutes before placing them in the oven, it lightens them up a bit. RAY


Thank you Ray, I think that would have helped lighten them. Any truth to it that your aware of, the more you work them the firmer they will be ? Or old wives take ?
I will definitely make them again.


----------



## sawhorseray

Winterrider said:


> Thank you Ray, I think that would have helped lighten them. Any truth to it that your aware of, the more you work them the firmer they will be ? Or old wives take ? I will definitely make them again.



I have no idea Winterrider. Burger buns and rolls are about the only thing I bake. I've tried out a number of different recipes and it's a constant search to find just the right one. I made some years back from a soft dinner roll recipe that sound like it was going to be ideal, and looked great coming out of the oven. It turned out they were too soft and couldn't take being handled when a bacon cheeseburger was the menu, they fell apart pretty fast. I need to make a batch today and will check out different recipes on this site, used it for years, check it out. There's some recipes for brioche rolls and such that they say are softer but require a bit more kneading and dilly dally than I've ever wanted to sign up for. If you find a winner please let me know. RAY






						Buns and Rolls Archives - Page 2 of 3 - The Bread Kitchen
					






					www.thebreadkitchen.com


----------



## chopsaw

Winterrider said:


> Any truth to it that your aware of, the more you work them the firmer they will be ? Or old wives take ?


No baker by any means , but I do my share of mixing up bread dough . My opinion is over working the dough makes it tough .


----------



## Winterrider

Thanks Chop, kinda what I remember hearing also. And I "certainly" don't classify myself as a baker. 'yet'


----------



## sawhorseray

I started thinking about what Chop said, the dough being overworked. I made this batch yesterday, 7 minutes in the stand mixer rather than ten. I formed and shaped the dough balls with just my hands, no rolling pin, let them prove for a good hour







15 minutes at 375º, they came out the lightest and best batch I ever made. RAY


----------



## chopsaw

Looks good . I might try this today .


----------



## Fueling Around

My mother taught me a stretch and fold technique for making uniform buns.
Put ball in your palm. Stretch from the palm side to the top side while rotating the ball.
Press the top down on pan and go 2nd rise until about 1/4 less than desired finished size.
I'll try to take photos the next time I make a batch.


----------



## sawhorseray

Did another batch yesterday, same ingredients as always, formed a couple for sausages. Rich (

 chopsaw
 ) was right, working the dough for less time really lightens things up. I did seven minutes in the stand mixer again rather than ten, it's the new norm. RAY


----------



## chopsaw

Those look great . I gotta try these .


----------



## Inscrutable

sawhorseray said:


> Ingredients
> 450 g (16 oz) strong white flour
> 200 ml (7 fl oz) lukewarm water
> 50 g (2 oz) sugar
> 25 g (2 oz) butter, melted
> 2 eggs
> 2 tsp dried yeast
> 1 tsp salt



One question ... were those metric eggs or SAE eggs?


----------



## sawhorseray

Those were "extra large" eggs. Not "large", not "jumbo", *EXTRA LARGE. *A extra large egg is usually gauged at 1.75 ounces of liquid. The yolk? Who knows.  Thanks for the Like, it's appreciated. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray

chopsaw said:


> Those look great . I gotta try these .




Thanks for the Like Rich. They are getting better every time and still using the exact same ingredients. Your idea of shortening the time the dough is getting worked was a winner! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray

Same ingredients, five minutes in the KA stand mixer, noticeably lighter. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver

Nice Looking Buns you got there, Ray!!
Look Mighty Tasty too!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Yep, those do look tasty!


----------



## sawhorseray

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Looking Buns you got there, Ray!!
> Look Mighty Tasty too!! Like. Bear



Thanks Bear! Since I took 

 chopsaw
's advise and cut down the time kneading the dough they are a lot lighter, best I've made. Thanks for the "Like" too Bear! RAY


----------



## chopsaw

This is on the short list . Got two batches of dough mixed since Sunday in the fridge . Pizza or bread . 
When it's gone , I'm taking a shot at these .


----------



## tx smoker

Damn Ray, you got some beautiful buns!!  This looks like something even I could handle. Being that Tracy loves burgers, I may have to give this a run. Problem is finding the yeast. I've got a bread maker and have made tons of stuff in it but every place I look is out of yeast. I may have to bite the bullet and order from Amazon. Got an email from my home brew supplier that they too are having trouble getting it for beer making. This could be a big problem!!

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray

I can't believe the difference that going with five minutes of  kneading as opposed to ten minutes makes Rich, even my wife likes them now. RAY


----------



## Inscrutable

Are you all using AP or bread flour?
And anyone try with whole wheat flour?


----------



## sawhorseray

Inscrutable said:


> Are you all using AP or bread flour? And anyone try with whole wheat flour?




I use bread flour for everything, King Arthur brand, haven't bought a bag of AP in years. Of got about 2/3 of a bag of wheat flour on the shelf for years now, just never seem to use the stuff. RAY


----------



## chopsaw

tx smoker said:


> I may have to bite the bullet and order from Amazon.


Don't do that if you can't find a good price . Like others I have some to get you by if needed . Just let me know .


----------



## sawhorseray

tx smoker said:


> Damn Ray, you got some beautiful buns!!  This looks like something even I could handle. Being that Tracy loves burgers, I may have to give this a run. Problem is finding the yeast. I've got a bread maker and have made tons of stuff in it but every place I look is out of yeast. I may have to bite the bullet and order from Amazon. Got an email from my home brew supplier that they too are having trouble getting it for beer making. This could be a big problem!! Robert




PM me your address Robert, I've got five packs left in the pantry, I'll send you a couple. RAY


----------



## chopsaw

sawhorseray said:


> got about 2/3 of a bag of wheat flour on the shelf for years now, just never seem to use the stuff. RAY


Throw it out . Damn stuff gets bad and you don't know it till you take a bite ,,, nasty .


----------



## sawhorseray

Great minds think alike! RAY


----------



## mosparky

I just got the wife a KA for Christmas. I haven't bothered to read the manual as yet. After all, it's her toy. (cookies coming today, yum).
What speed do you run it on for kneading ?


----------



## sawhorseray

mosparky said:


> What speed do you run it on for kneading ?
> 
> 
> #2 using the dough hook. RAY


----------



## tx smoker

chopsaw said:


> Don't do that if you can't find a good price . Like others I have some to get you by if needed . Just let me know .





sawhorseray said:


> PM me your address Robert, I've got five packs left in the pantry, I'll send you a couple. RAY



Thanks so much guys. I truly appreciate it but Tracy just ordered a bunch of different bread mixes from the Preferred Pantry that will be here in a couple days. We are set for now anyway. We bought some stuff from them several years ago when we first got the bread maker and it's good stuff. I just got to where I was making my own so not to be at their mercy. At present though they are about sold out. Typically I'd accept the offer but there may be somebody out there that needs it more than I do.

Appreciative of my SMF brethren,
Robert


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

I love those burger buns. They look awesome. I know nothing about bread baking. Can you tell me what dry yeast is? Is that the same stuff that my wife uses in her bread machine that comes out a jar that says active dry? If so, I might like to give this a try. Also, what is strong flour? I've seen all purpose and bread flour. Is that one of those? Thanks Ray.

G


----------



## tx smoker

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Is that the same stuff that my wife uses in her bread machine that comes out a jar that says active dry? If so, I might like to give this a try.



Yes, that is correct. There are different yeasts, some liquid, some starters for stuff like sourdough, and pitchable liquid yeast for beer brewing to name a few. What your wife has will do the job beautifully. I'm not a baker by any means but since getting the bread machine several years ago, I've made a lot of it. This is basically the same bread in a slightly different form. There may be other yeasts you can use but what you have is fine.

Robert


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

tx smoker said:


> Yes, that is correct. There are different yeasts, some liquid, some starters for stuff like sourdough, and pitchable liquid yeast for beer brewing to name a few. What your wife has will do the job beautifully. I'm not a baker by any means but since getting the bread machine several years ago, I've made a lot of it. This is basically the same bread in a slightly different form. There may be other yeasts you can use but what you have is fine.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert. I think that some fresh buns would be awesome to pair with a couple of really nice thick patties for a truly homemade cheeseburger :)

G


----------



## tx smoker

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Thanks Robert. I think that some fresh buns would be awesome to pair with a couple of really nice thick patties for a truly homemade cheeseburger :)



More than welcome...now GO FOR IT!!    Sounds yummy but you really need to top that cheeseburger with homemade bacon.

Keepin' it all homemade,
Robert


----------



## sawhorseray

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I love those burger buns. They look awesome. I know nothing about bread baking. Can you tell me what dry yeast is? Is that the same stuff that my wife uses in her bread machine that comes out a jar that says active dry? If so, I might like to give this a try. Also, what is strong flour? I've seen all purpose and bread flour. Is that one of those? Thanks Ray. G



Strong flour is bread flour or double "OO", I've ordered the double OH a couple of times in the past when I was taking a stab at rye bread. The yeast in the jar should work just fine. When you dissolve the yeast in water use bottled water, I think the chlorine from the tap kills the yeast. Do a batch, see how you like it, you'll know what's in them. Read the back of a pack of buns from the grocery store, if you are a scientist you might know what most of that stuff is. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray

tx smoker said:


> Sounds yummy but you really need to top that cheeseburger with homemade bacon.
> Keepin' it all homemade, Robert




I love it Robert, we talk the talk and walk the walk! RAY


----------



## tx smoker

sawhorseray said:


> I love it Robert, we talk the talk and walk the walk! RAY



That's one damned fine looking burger there Ray!! Problem is that I only see one and I'm gonna need at least two....with extra bacon and double cheese of course   

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray

Well the hipshot burger weighs half a pound Robert. The way I slice my bacon eight pieces usually weigh in at 14 to 16 ounces, and of course there's always two thick slices of sharp cheddar, unless I change things up for a mushroom-Swiss burger for Jan. Let me see what I can do! RAY


----------



## tx smoker

sawhorseray said:


> Well the hipshot burger weighs half a pound Robert. The way I slice my bacon eight pieces usually weigh in at 14 to 16 ounces, and of course there's always two thick slices of sharp cheddar,



Appreciate you getting on this so fast for me Ray    Let's see...you slice and package your bacon exactly as I do. Thick slices, packed 8 slices to a package, and they weigh in close to a pound per pack.

Now back to the burger. If it's a half pounder with 4 slices of bacon, two slices of cheese, all the condiments then served with homemade fries and some pickles, I might be able to get by with one burger 

Letting Ray slide on this one 
Robert
p.s. that too is one beautiful burger!! exactly as we make them but i need some lettuce and tomato


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Ray those a beautiful burgers. But would have to loose the raw onions, they don't agree with me anymore.

I want to do the homemade buns though.

John


----------



## buckshot billy

Quick question for those who’ve had success with this one.

The yeast/sugar mix has been standing for a good 10 and I’m getting no action at all, just cloudy looking mix. The yeast is brand new and I’ve made a good loaf of bread with it already so I don’t think it’s the yeast itself. 50g of sugar measured on the nose with an accurate digital scale, seemed like a ton of sugar...?


----------



## chopsaw

What was the temp of the water when you added the yeast ? To hot can kill it . Should be around 110 F .


----------



## buckshot billy

chopsaw said:


> What was the temp of the water when you added the yeast ? To hot can kill it . Should be around 110 F .



I guess I couldn’t say for sure, our hot tap comes out around 145° and I tempered it down with frigid from the cold side, mixed around and dumped it out til it was 200ml. I’d ballpark the temp at about 85° according to my index finger.

It finally started acting up after about 20min though not big and foamy like it occasionally does, I continued on and it’s in the oily ball rising under Saran Wrap stage. About 70° on the kitchen counter right now so that should be good. I’ll see how she looks in a couple hours.


----------



## sawhorseray

chopsaw
 is right on the money, I heat the 7oz of water for 22 seconds in the microwave, comes out 105º-110º. I don't drink bottled water, I drink cranberry juice and beer,  but I do use it for baking, tap water can have chlorine in it and that'll have a negative effect on yeast. Good luck, hope it comes out well for you. RAY


----------



## Inscrutable

sawhorseray said:


> chopsaw
> ... tap water can have chlorine in it and that'll have a negative effect on yeast.


Your refrigerator dispenser filter or a Brita filter (if you have either) typically will have carbon in them, which should de-chlorinate the water


----------



## buckshot billy

Well, guess I didn’t need to sweat it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Should go real good with this fella that’s been mellowing in some white oak all morning.


----------



## sawhorseray

Those buns look to be just about perfect from where I'm looking at them, nice work! RAY


----------



## buckshot billy

sawhorseray said:


> Those buns look to be just about perfect from where I'm looking at them, nice work! RAY



Thanks Ray, they were a winner for sure. I’d make em again in a heartbeat.

Might consider a shorter spin in the kitchen-aid as others have mentioned above and see if it lightens up the texture a little next time, but that’s a nitpick because these were great with some chopped bbq and zippy Lexington dip style sauce.

Thanks for the great recipe.


----------



## sawhorseray

buckshot billy said:


> Thanks Ray, they were a winner for sure. I’d make em again in a heartbeat.
> 
> Might consider a shorter spin in the kitchen-aid as others have mentioned above and see if it lightens up the texture a little next time, but that’s a nitpick because these were great with some chopped bbq and zippy Lexington dip style sauce. Thanks for the great recipe.




Yep, if you read the posts you can see where I've gone from a ten minute spin in the KA to five, makes a huge difference. Much less than five I don't know if there will be a sufficient mix. Glad you like them. RAY


----------



## forktender

I see there have been several revisions to this recipe, can one of you please revise this recipe with the final changes. I would do it but I'm horrible with stuff like this.........thanks to my dyslexia things have to be black and white for me to understand them. I'd sure like to make these for my family Sunday evening.

Thank you very much and stay safe please.
Dan


----------



## forktender

I have not made these yet but I just wanted people to know that they can substitute AP flour in case they don't have that bread flour aka: strong flour. It might actually make the buns lighter/ softer if that is what you are looking for. I thought this might be helpful with finding flour hasn't been an easy task around here with all the panic buying that has been going on. Also, if you happen to have a bag of wheat gluten on hand you can add 
1 1/2 teaspoon per cup of AP flour which will bring the gluten up to par with the bread flour/strong flour.

This explains things 100X better than I ever could.








						How to substitute bread flour for all-purpose flour
					

"I want to make a bread recipe that calls for all-purpose flour, and all I have on my shelf right now is bread flour. Is it okay to substitute bread flour for all-purpose flour?"




					www.kingarthurflour.com


----------



## DanMcG

sawhorseray said:


> View attachment 407470


Hey Ray, from your original post with the dough in the mixer, is this the consistency you want when your finished mixing? I'm no baker but that looks wet to me.


----------



## sawhorseray

No Dan, I want the dough to pretty much be wrapped in a lump on the dough hook, then I dump it out onto the floured board and work into a bit dryer ball. I've also cut the time in the stand mixer in half from ten minutes to five. Thank you for the Like. RAY


----------



## DanMcG

Thanks ray, I might try some hot dog buns with your recipe.


----------



## sawhorseray

DanMcG said:


> Thanks ray, I might try some hot dog buns with your recipe.



That ought to work fine Dan. Sometimes I'll make a batch with a couple of buns formed for sausage tho I seem to have better luck making them uniform when rounded. Years ago there was a guy on a old sausage site I used to frequent that made hot dog buns that came out looking perfectly uniform like store-bought. I couldn't copy that to save my life. RAY


----------



## DanMcG

I have a new england style bun pan but they always came out to dense.


----------



## chopsaw

I think I'm gonna try these today .


----------



## sawhorseray

DanMcG said:


> I have a new england style bun pan but they always came out to dense.
> View attachment 438681




Wow, that looks about perfect to me Dan, I'd love to be able to get a shape like that for my sausage. I guess there's a fine line in density / tenderness that's always trying to be achieved to where a bun will be soft enough on the bite but still be able to stand up to what's in it and not fall apart. I don't know If I'm putting what I trying to say right or not, I hate a bun that falls apart in my hands 1/3 of the way thru eating a burger. Now I'm going to see if I can find a NE style bun pan! RAY




chopsaw said:


> I think I'm gonna try these today .




Go Rich! I used to make them with AP flour and didn't ever notice that much difference, I just started using bread flour because I was making bread. After reading what 

 forktender
 posted maybe AP flour tends to make them less dense, I haven't bought a bag of AP for years now, no special reason. RAY


----------



## DanMcG

sawhorseray said:


> Now I'm going to see if I can find a NE style bun pan! RAY



Here ya go ray.








						New England Hot Dog Bun Pan
					

The unique corrugated surface provides air circulation all around, for better browning, more even baking, and perfect release. Buy at King Arthur Baking.




					shop.kingarthurflour.com


----------



## chopsaw

I have 2 bags AP , 2 bags Bread , 1 bag wheat , 1 bag rye . That's standard for me , I make dough weekly . 
I don't knead on the counter . Hands just been really bad lately . So is it wet coming out of the mixer ?


----------



## BaxtersBBQ

Those look AWESOME


----------



## sawhorseray

chopsaw said:


> I have 2 bags AP , 2 bags Bread , 1 bag wheat , 1 bag rye . That's standard for me , I make dough weekly . I don't knead on the counter . Hands just been really bad lately . So is it wet coming out of the mixer ?



I wouldn't say wet but it is sticky Rich. I always flour my hands to pull it out of the mixer bowl and dump it onto my floured board. I might work it for 30 seconds or so just to get it into a ball and a little dryer for shaping. I hear you about the hands Rich, the one that held the hammer for so many years takes a hour to be able to make a fist after I get out of bed. RAY


----------



## DanMcG

Ray One more question, you mentioned 5 minutes in the mixer, do ya have a conversion for hand mixing?


----------



## sawhorseray

DanMcG said:


> Ray One more question, you mentioned 5 minutes in the mixer, do ya have a conversion for hand mixing?



I most often read that hand kneading and stand mixer times are about the same Dan. I don't hand knead any more than I have to after the dough comes out of the bowl, I have bad arthritis in both my hands. Like 

 chopsaw
  pointed out to me dough can be overworked, so I guess as soon as you think it'll do go for it. See how things look after kneading for five minutes. RAY


----------



## Fueling Around

I found the stand mixer is more efficient than hand mixing.
No ratio to each method.  I just knead until it feels ... right. Arthritis has forced me to the stand mixer, as others.
For buns and rolls, I use a slightly drier or stiffer dough.
For loaf, I want it limp so it forms to pan.

Never heard of a New England bun pan. Never heard of New England buns either as I haven't been to that part of the USA


----------



## chopsaw

Fueling Around said:


> Never heard of New England buns


Think lobster roll , if you have seen those . Crust top and bottom , " sliced bread " look on the sides . 
Kings Hawaiian sells a split top roll for sausage .


----------



## chopsaw

sawhorseray said:


> the one that held the hammer for so many years takes a hour to be able to make a fist after I get out of bed.


Well mines from a screw gun . Right thumb is like a light switch . Click it's up ... click it's down . No in between , and yes  It does click . Hurts so bad . 
One question ,,, I went back to the first post to get the recipe . Just wondering ,,, when does the ball peen hammer get used ?


----------



## sawhorseray

chopsaw said:


> One question ,,, I went back to the first post to get the recipe . Just wondering ,,, when does the ball peen hammer get used ?




LOL, nice catch Rich! That little pin where the mixer tilts up and down has a tendency to wiggle loose ever since we got it. I think if I let it go the pin would fall out and the mixer would come apart. I use the little hammer to tap the pin back flush. RAY


----------



## DanMcG

hey Ray, getting close to try these buns and have a question for ya. In you post back in 2014 https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/buns-burgers.171380/#post-1253749   you included milk in your recipe. I was curious why ya dropped it? thanks.


----------



## sawhorseray

That was a whole different recipe than the one I've been using the last few years Dan. That was the one with the milk, egg, and boiling water, came out pretty heavy. I actually loved the flavor and even used it for pizza dough a few times. Wife said the buns were like lead sinkers, tho maybe if I didn't overwork the dough they'd come out lighter. Now that I have a pound of yeast on the way to my house maybe I'll go back and revisit that recipe, maybe. RAY


----------



## DanMcG

thank you Sir.


----------



## Brokenhandle

Sounds like a great recipe to try Ray! Wife just said the other day she wanted to make hamburger buns. But first some homemade crescent rolls have been asked for (me and my son).  So probably not today but soon. 

Ryan


----------



## DanMcG

Hey Ray , Just a quick thanks for the recipe, it the best I've ever made.  I'm pretty rusty, it's been years since I made bread. but all in all they came out great tasting, light and airy yet should hold up great for a hot dogs.
I got some brats defrosting now, should be tomorrows dinner.
Thanks again, Dan


----------



## sawhorseray

DanMcG said:


> Hey Ray , Just a quick thanks for the recipe, it the best I've ever made.  I'm pretty rusty, it's been years since I made bread. but all in all they came out great tasting, light and airy yet should hold up great for a hot dogs. I got some brats defrosting now, should be tomorrows dinner. Thanks again, Dan




Wow Dan, that's great and I'm very happy you like the recipe! I went thru a lot of recipes over the years before landing on this one, I like it too. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle

Thanks for the recipe Ray,  they turned out awesome!







I don't bake much bread so I know anyone can do this. Seems to be missing two of them tho. I had to have one with butter and my son said they're so good they didn't need any butter. 

Thanks again 
Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray

Brokenhandle said:


> Thanks for the recipe Ray,  they turned out awesome!I don't bake much bread so I know anyone can do this. Seems to be missing two of them tho. I had to have one with butter and my son said they're so good they didn't need any butter.
> Thanks again Ryan




Wow Ryan, for first shot out of the cannon those buns look perfect! Glad you like them, and happy your son does too! RAY


----------



## chopsaw

Brokenhandle said:


> son said they're so good they didn't need any butter.


I'll have to agree with him . When I made these , I ate 2 straight up !
You did a great job on those .


----------



## Brokenhandle

chopsaw said:


> I'll have to agree with him . When I made these , I ate 2 straight up !
> You did a great job on those .


Thank you!  My wife said she's gonna turn the bread making over to me. But it sure helps to have people here that make it much easier with all their knowledge and advice. 

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider

sawhorseray
  I had to get this back out there again. Needed some buns and remembered I had this bookmarked so yesterday I swung into action. All ingredients in and gave it a ride. It was a total about 8 mins for it to pickup all the flour.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Kneaded for a bit and balled up ready for the rise.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Balled up and flattened.
	

		
			
		

		
	






15 mins later.
	

		
			
		

		
	






They were so darn good I made another batch today. I really have to work on my shaping as you can see (maybe a cookie cutter   ) was kinda in a rush, 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 but they are excellent hot out of the oven with a bit of butter. Today's only got a 5 min spin, not a real big difference in texture.
Thanks again Ray. . .


----------



## chopsaw

It's a great recipe.  
Nice job winter .


----------



## Winterrider

chopsaw said:


> It's a great recipe.
> Nice job winter .


Thank you !


----------



## mosparky

I wouldn't get too wrapped up in the shaping. Like I told my young bride so many years ago about lumps in the mashed potatoes. That's how you know it's homemade. Here too, those mis-shaped buns sure as heck didn't come that way from the store.
Looks great, by the way.


----------



## sawhorseray

Thank you so much WR, that batch o buns look great, big like! if I were 30 years younger I'd gobble down three with some soft butter the moment they came out of the oven. Now I do one, and want for another. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle

Great looking buns! Ray's recipe is definitely a keeper! I was just thinking of them last Saturday... was having a pork tenderloin that was long and narrow,  now that would take an irregular shaped bun!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray

Made a batch of buns yesterday Ryan, been shaping a couple every time to go with the sausage I make. RAY


----------



## chopsaw

Brokenhandle said:


> long and narrow, now that would take an irregular shaped bun!


Shape the whole mass into a rectangle . Run it thru with a pizza wheel , but don't pull apart . 
Then bake them as you would . I need to make some of these . I started using Ray's recipe for bread and rolls .


----------



## Brokenhandle

That's about perfect! Weather wise it would be a great day for it! 

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw

Saved by the bun . Had some sloppy Joe's planned for supper last night . Went to the pantry and found I needed some buns . So I figured I'd mix up some of these . Time was tight so I used the oven to force the rise . 
Good start . Came away from the bowl clean . 






Balled up and spritzed with cooking spray . 





Punched down the first rise , and grabbed 3 -2 oz. pieces and balled them up .
Let them rise in the oven .





Baked these in the 360 air fryer at 325 . Brushed with butter when they came out . 







 sawhorseray
 Ray these came out perfect . They're so darn good . 





I have the rest in the fridge to bake for rolls tonight . Can't make them to soon or I'll eat them all .


----------



## tbern

they look great and your plated food looks awesome!!


----------



## sawhorseray

There's a blast from the past, nice piece of work Rich! I'm still making a batch every 6-8 weeks, can't have a burger and not have a good bun. The guy who gave me the original recipe turned 82 a couple weeks back, a carpenter from Maryland. Met him on a sausage making forum over 20 years ago, still stay in touch, likes my jokes. RAY


----------



## tbern

sawhorseray said:


> There's a blast from the past, nice piece of work Rich! I'm still making a batch every 6-8 weeks, can't have a burger and not have a good bun. The guy who gave me the original recipe turned 82 a couple weeks back, a carpenter from Maryland. Met him on a sausage making forum over 20 years ago, still stay in touch, likes my jokes. RAY


Ray, that is so awesome you guys still stay in touch!!


----------



## smokeymose

Good to see an older post get bumped!
I totally missed this originally. I've only recently gotten into bread making and am going to give this recipe a go.
Bookmarked!


----------



## chopsaw

smokeymose said:


> Bookmarked!


Dan , it's a good one . I looked through the one you did back in January . I missed it as well .


----------



## Brokenhandle

smokeymose said:


> Good to see an older post get bumped!
> I totally missed this originally. I've only recently gotten into bread making and am going to give this recipe a go.
> Bookmarked!


I'm not much of a baker, bread maker...but if I can do it, anyone can!  

Ryan


----------



## smokeymose

chopsaw said:


> Dan , it's a good one . I looked through the one you did back in January . I missed it as well .


I'd forgotten about that! They were tasty but not as soft as I like.
Maybe the eggs in the recipe will turn the trick. As soon as I use up the "Ball Park" store bought I'll try it....


----------

